# How to Replace bathroom mirror ?



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

The bathroom mirror in our B584 is slightly tarnished , water damaged , through lack of ventilation from previous owner.

The mirror would appear to be made from plastic and bonded to a plywood back board , and would be interested to know if anybody has undertaken a similar job.

Any suggestions would be welcome and suppliers of plastic mirrors.

Dinger


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

I've no experience of your MH but there are plenty of Perspex Mirrors on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...=perspex+mirror&_sop=2&_osacat=0&LH_PrefLoc=1


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*mirror*

Cant you just measure it get a new one cut and stick it on with double sided tape?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Mirror*

Hi folks,

Yes flea bay will be one of the first ports of call, and sticking a new piece on top of the old one does seem the easy way to go BUT by the looks of it I,m pretty sure others have encountered the same crazing/ discolouration around the edge and wanted to see how easy it was to get the old one off.

The existing material does look like a plastic rather than glass , so will see what others come up with.

It's a pain in the A ..that's for sure

Dinger


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the same problem Dinger, which is why my search has landed here. Have you found an answer yet? Other motorhomes have screwed on mirrors but these seem to be fixed with adhesive. I have thought of fixing adhesive plastic or tape over the edges to disguise the deterioration, but a good colour match would be essential.


----------

